# The .strandberg* Masividalien



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 7, 2013)

Somehow people missed this in the clamor over the TT 8 string that Ola put up earlier, I guess.

So it appears to be a signature model for Paul Masvidal. I've never heard Cynic, myself, short of a few previews on iTunes, but this is a sweet looking guitar


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 7, 2013)

Sexy guitar.

If you've never heard Cynic, start with this.



The solo at 3:50-ish is beyond amazing.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 7, 2013)

I love that thing. Now go listen to some Cynic before we kick you off the forum. Cynic is a must.


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 7, 2013)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Tordah (Apr 7, 2013)

Always preferred Traced in Air personally, although Textures is drool material.

Anyways! That looks jaw-droppingly beautiful, was actually wondering if Paul was going to go to seven strings; bit of a shame. Also EMG's...alright. Does this mean it's a production model, seeing as Ola's taking it to Musikmesse?

Guess this means more Cynic coming soon! Kind of excited to see my name under the Special Thanks; so vain.

EDIT: Looks like it is! https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9377246.-2207520000.1365356987&type=3&theater


----------



## BlackStar7 (Apr 7, 2013)

Cynic is the air I breathe. I'm a little uneasy about S7 building these, particularly with a price tag I'm guessing is around the 3k mark, but this is gorgeous nonetheless. The Bodens have all had solid reviews though right?


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm disappointed in myself for missing that. Paul Masvidal is one of my all time favorites


----------



## edonmelon (Apr 7, 2013)

There's no way I can prevent myself from buying 3 of these once it's released. 

Don't worry, wallet... I'm scared too.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 7, 2013)

What's that trem ?


----------



## edonmelon (Apr 7, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> What's that trem ?



Ola strandberg's own design!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 7, 2013)

I wasn't really keen on the varberg before, but this looks awesome! If the Boden 7 I'm getting is spot on, I'll be picking one of these up too.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 7, 2013)

This is exactly how I was planning on ordering my Strandberg, but without a trem! SICK!


----------



## StevenC (Apr 7, 2013)

I posted this over in the Strandberg thread in the dealers section, so not everybody missed it.

I'm super excited for this guitar. All being well I'll get to play a few cynic covers with it on Saturday.


----------



## Lagtastic (Apr 7, 2013)

Slick guitar. I somehow missed out on Cynic until now, blasting some as I type.


----------



## Tordah (Apr 7, 2013)

Lagtastic said:


> Slick guitar. I somehow missed out on Cynic until now, blasting some as I type.



Give some Traced in Air a shot.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

I actually can't get too into Cynic before Carbon-Based Anatomy. If they continue in that direction, I'm incredibly excited for their next album.

Also, I wonder if Paul (and Tymon, for that matter) would be persuaded back to Steinberger if Gibson decided to start putting out worthy models again, and Steinberger seems like the perfect way for a big company like Gibson to venture a little further into the burgeoning ERG market.


----------



## Tordah (Apr 7, 2013)

I really appreciated Carbon-Based Anatomy; wished it was longer though. The great thing about Paul is his honesty, how he can go from one album of crazy off-the-wall technical death metal to subdued alt-rocky stuff on the next release. If they continue evolving the Carbon-Based Anatomy sound, I will be very happy, but I don't know what will come out; and that's really exciting.

Gushing aside, this looks stunning and am really anticipating more info on pricing. It is a shame that Steinberger have turned into a nobody, with no new models. I could easily see Gibson gearing Steinberger to attack the headless ERG market carefully carved out by Toone, Strandberg, Teuffel etc.


----------



## gunch (Apr 7, 2013)

'91 Demo is the best fite me nerds


----------



## MetalMike04 (Apr 7, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Also, I wonder if Paul (and Tymon, for that matter) would be persuaded back to Steinberger if Gibson decided to start putting out worthy models again



unless he re-joined Tymon hasn't been in the band since mid 2012 i believe, along with Robin. you should check out Exivous their other band, its incredible.


----------



## Tordah (Apr 7, 2013)

This seems really petty I know, but could we edit the thread title for the correct spell 'Masvidalien' and maybe put Strandberg at the beginning just so people know what's being referred to?


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

MetalMike04 said:


> unless he re-joined Tymon hasn't been in the band since mid 2012 i believe, along with Robin. you should check out Exivous their other band, its incredible.



I know he's not still in Cynic, but he does still play Steinbergers, as far as I know.


----------



## Tordah (Apr 7, 2013)

yingmin said:


> I know he's not still in Cynic, but he does still play Steinbergers, as far as I know.



Quite a grey area, I've seen him with a Parker Fly a few times.


----------



## djentinc (Apr 7, 2013)

This guitar is ridiculously awesome.



Andromalia said:


> What's that trem ?



It's Strandberg's own design. It's just as stable tuning wise as a Floyd Rose from what I've heard.



yingmin said:


> Also, I wonder if Paul (and Tymon, for that matter) would be persuaded back to Steinberger if Gibson decided to start putting out worthy models again, and Steinberger seems like the perfect way for a big company like Gibson to venture a little further into the burgeoning ERG market.



Gibson are too busy messing around with stupid gimmicks to care.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 7, 2013)

swap the trem for fanned frets, and id be all over that 

guess Im just gonna wait for the CL sig or a boden 8


----------



## sakeido (Apr 7, 2013)

so sick. but how does ordering one work? isn't his waiting list huge?


----------



## Tordah (Apr 7, 2013)

sakeido said:


> so sick. but how does ordering one work? isn't his waiting list huge?



Production is handled by Strictly 7, the standardised specs mean that they can churned out much faster.


----------



## Syriel (Apr 7, 2013)

I knew that the Varberg would look 100x sexier without the weird pickguard Ola put on it before.

Now I await for Ola to offer them in 7/8 string. I'm close on the list, but I might have to get them moved until Ola offers it.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 7, 2013)

Tordah said:


> Quite a grey area, I've seen him with a Parker Fly a few times.



Heh. I know, we have pretty much the exact same taste in guitars. I once owned a fairly uncommon Steinberger that was identical to one of his, except possibly for the pickup configuration. He even posted in the thread something along the lines of "whoa, I thought that was mine at first".



djentinc said:


> Gibson are too busy messing around with stupid gimmicks to care.


Plenty of people still consider headless guitars a stupid gimmick, and that's why Steinberger faded away after their initial success.


----------



## satchmo72 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have wanted a Steinberger ever since I saw Vito Bratta with one. I'm really liking this though!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 8, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## yellowv (Apr 8, 2013)

Honestly I think this guitar is pretty much perfect. The only slight nit pick I have with it is the volume knob placement and I could get over that real quick. I am very interested to see what these will go for.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 9, 2013)

I prefer this Varberg a lot over the standard one. The ass cut is much nicer on this one, without the lower layer of wood sticking way out beneath that cutaway.


----------



## hardvalve (Apr 9, 2013)

This is a guitar I could play for sure. I really wish I could get a headless fanned fret 6 string like this. His wait list is so long, and headless guitars of quality with those features is almost impossible to find unless you spend a fortune.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 9, 2013)

*scrambles over many objects to put self on waiting list*


----------



## nsimonsen (Apr 9, 2013)

ABOUT FUCKING TIME!
Paul is one of my biggest inspirations as a player, Traced In Air changed my outlook on composition. Very deserving of a signature model.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Apr 10, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> I prefer this Varberg a lot over the standard one. The ass cut is much nicer on this one, without the lower layer of wood sticking way out beneath that cutaway.



It's there, it's just dark, so it blends in with the background.


----------



## Fluxx (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow. Ola and Paul created one sick monster there. Beautiful guitar.

Cynic is a masterpiece of a band, but just isn't the same without Sean Malone. Focus was so far ahead of its time, and I don't think they can top it (for my own listening tastes anyway).


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 10, 2013)

I believe it is about time Paul got a signature Headless Guitar.

You would think Steinberger would have jumped on the idea when he was playing his "marble" one or in general?


----------



## Be_eM (Apr 10, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> You would think Steinberger would have jumped on the idea when he was playing his "marble" one or in general?



Well, Steinberger probably would have done it. But not that neglected "Member of the Gibson family of brands" called Steinberger


----------



## yingmin (Apr 10, 2013)

Be_eM said:


> Well, Steinberger probably would have done it. But not that neglected "Member of the Gibson family of brands" called Steinberger



Kind of iffy. I'm sure you'll know better than I, but to my knowledge, the closest Steinberger ever came to a full-on signature guitar was the M series, made for a musician who, at the time, was scoring hit singles with two different bands. Paul is still pretty under the radar.


----------



## floyo123 (Apr 10, 2013)

Fixed bridge plx and im in! Totally sxy!


----------



## Be_eM (Apr 10, 2013)

yingmin said:


> Kind of iffy. I'm sure you'll know better than I, but to my knowledge, the closest Steinberger ever came to a full-on signature guitar was the M series, made for a musician who, at the time, was scoring hit singles with two different bands. Paul is still pretty under the radar.



That was a purely hypothetical guess, *if* Steinberger would have been still alive, in business and responsible for its own survival. Ned wouldn't have thought much about it, but I'm sure the responsible marketing guys (like Hap Kuffner or later Alan Shipston) would 

But this is another universe


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 10, 2013)

Fluxx said:


> Wow. Ola and Paul created one sick monster there. Beautiful guitar.
> 
> Cynic is a masterpiece of a band, but just isn't the same without Sean Malone. Focus was so far ahead of its time, and I don't think they can top it (for my own listening tastes anyway).



Sean has contributed to the writing and recording of every Cynic album and is doing so on the upcoming album as well. He just doesn't tour.


----------



## Watty (Apr 10, 2013)

So, does anyone have any ACTUAL updates on this becoming a Boden model?


----------



## Rook (Apr 10, 2013)

It is a Boden model, being officially released at Messe now, details I'd imagine will pop up when Ola's home.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 10, 2013)

Please excuse my pedantry, but it's a Varberg, not a Boden. It is a production model, however.

Again, please excuse the pedantry.


----------



## Watty (Apr 10, 2013)

Fair enough, really just wanted to know whether anyone had as of yet seen a "spec" sheet for it.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah I'm hanging out for a specs sheet too, mainly to find out the price and neck profile.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 10, 2013)

I haven't seen a spec sheet, but I would guess it's mahogany/alder/maple construction, possibly with swamp ash between the alder and maple. Birdseye neck/fretboard. EMG 57/66 pickups. Probably EndurNeck. I'll be interested to see if the TremoLock is on the production models.

Edit: The Euro price definitely wasn't leaked to be the same as the CL7...


----------



## hardvalve (Apr 11, 2013)

wait for more info.


----------



## TIBrent (Apr 11, 2013)

Waits patiently to know more...


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 12, 2013)

Want details for this. It is the guitar to end all guitars IMO, even slightly better than the CL7


----------



## blanco (Apr 13, 2013)

Not to sure about the pickguard. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32200385.24283.106672059377246&type=1&theater







And another to show the bottom of the guitar a little better than the main picture, you can barely seen the darker wood on the first image because of the background.






EDIT: both pics from the strandberg* facebook page.


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 13, 2013)

I prefer the one in the OP without the design, but it still looks great either way.


----------



## TIBrent (Apr 13, 2013)

I am not too sure about the details of pickguard either, but, it could be just that the pickguard was thrown on specifically for the show only, because the official photo Ola posted early on clearly had no pickguard.
Upon further look of the above photo of Mr. Miller, I actually sort of dig on the design on it. Winning*


----------



## blanco (Apr 13, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> I am not too sure about the details of pickguard either, but, it could be just that the pickguard was thrown on specifically for the show only, because the official photo Ola posted early on clearly had no pickguard.



I did wonder the same or if Ola had waved some of his magic and got it to attach to the body by using the flick switch screws and dials somehow so that it could be easily removed.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Apr 13, 2013)

Reminds me a bit of a GKG. Badass guitar none the less.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Apr 14, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> I am not too sure about the details of pickguard either...



Ola actually explained the pickguard in the comments section of a picture on the Strandberg facebook page:
"This is the Paul Masvidal signature model, which features a reproduction of his tattoo on the pick guard." 

It sounds like this is going to be standard on the production run. Pretty neat!


----------



## trickae (Apr 14, 2013)

dammit just found out! was about to post it here.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 14, 2013)

An inquiry has been made.


----------



## trickae (Apr 14, 2013)

oh my goodness oh my damn


----------



## ola_strandberg (Apr 14, 2013)

Yup, I'm afraid it has a pickguard  But it can easily be removed.

It was just that when I photographed it, I hadn't yet received the pickguard prototype, and with Messe stress, I couldn't wait. More pictures will be up soon.

And yes, it is hard maple/alder in the top layer, alder core and mahogany back. New EMG MetalWorks 57/66, which have received nothing but praise from those who have played them over the past few days. This guitar did not spend many minutes in its stand....


----------



## StevenC (Apr 14, 2013)

I played this guitar yesterday and it was easily the best playing guitar at the show. Paul's a lucky guy to get this, and we left wishing it was for sale. I'll be waiting for the production models to come out.


----------



## Sunyata (Apr 14, 2013)

That pickguard looks amazing IMO, and perfect for a "Cynic" guitar.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 14, 2013)

anyone photoshop/have an image of the Varberg and this side by side? or are they basically the same thing


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 14, 2013)

This guitar is in the top two best 6 strings I've ever played. The tone and playability were incredible. Build quality was flawless. Fretwork was on par if nor better than my J-custom. Sustain was crazy too. This was my first time playing a Strandberg so I was really surprised how well the endurneck works. Perfect for really technical metal where your hand is shifting positions a lot.

The EMG pickups sounded great! Lots of chunk to palm mutes. Handled a lot of gain without mushing up. They remind of BKP Black Dogs where single notes sound really big but chords are still very clear and defined. 

Paul Masvidal is going to be one happy guy when he gets this guitar!!


----------



## TIBrent (Apr 15, 2013)

Pretty decent video interview. Good look at the masvidalian up close too


----------



## zakattak192 (Apr 15, 2013)

Edit: figured it out


----------



## Chewy5150 (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice guitar! Paul is one of the nicest dudes I've met and his playing (Death and Cynic) is just incredible. Wondering if he's using these for the Death To All tour..


----------



## Joh (Apr 15, 2013)

I need this.


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## TIBrent (Apr 17, 2013)

The masvidalian looks to be getting some inlays...nice!  As much as I like naked fretboards, sometimes I get lost when trying to do some quick site-reading & it is nice to have at least something on the board for quick reference.
Also to hear that the true temperment frets will be an option...pretty DANG NIFFTY! Good work Ola


----------



## TheAmercanLow (Apr 17, 2013)

I seriously want this, but my wallet might have other ideas. That is a sick looking guitar nonetheless.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 18, 2013)

Cant wait to see what other pickup options will start popping up for the bodens. Also I cant believe the TT is going into production on boden 8s too


----------



## Rook (Apr 19, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> anyone photoshop/have an image of the Varberg and this side by side? or are they basically the same thing



This is a 'varberg' model.


----------



## TIBrent (Apr 23, 2013)

Yup I am sold


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 23, 2013)

^ Same here, especially with them being made in the Washburn Custom Shop.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 23, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> ^ Same here, especially with them being made in the Washburn Custom Shop.



Yeah this whole partnership with Washburn is going to be hazardous to my wallet... The S7 stuff was easy to ignore for obvious reasons but this not so much


----------



## yellowv (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy shit!!! This guitar is already amazing. Now to know the Washburn custom shop is on board puts it over the top. My Washburn custom shop N7 is literally the best guitar I have ever played. I may have to start selling some stuff.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 23, 2013)

wow. shit is about to get crazy especially with this washburn pairing


----------



## shredfiend (Apr 23, 2013)

yikes, I work for a washburn dealer...


----------



## -42- (Apr 25, 2013)

That guitar is sooo sweet. 

dat pickguard tho


----------



## edonmelon (Apr 25, 2013)

-42- said:


> That guitar is sooo sweet.
> 
> dat pickguard tho



Well, I happen to love the crap out of it!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 25, 2013)

I might sell a JP for one of these ...


----------



## yellowv (Apr 25, 2013)

Adrian-XI said:


> I might sell a JP for one of these ...



I've given that some thought.


----------



## Black Mamba (Apr 25, 2013)

-42- said:


> That guitar is sooo sweet.
> 
> dat pickguard tho


 
Ola said you can easily remove the pickguard.


----------



## TIBrent (Apr 27, 2013)

It's a done deal for me, spoke with Paul for a while & ordered mine.


----------



## The 1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm currently in the talks of putting in an order for one as well.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2013)

I assume the queue for this model is the same as the regular strandy? Ie new orders are going to be a few hundred down the list?


----------



## TIBrent (Apr 30, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I assume the queue for this model is the same as the regular strandy? Ie new orders are going to be a few hundred down the list?


Nope, new orders are qued as they come in so no wait list currently


----------



## The 1 (Apr 30, 2013)

The spec sheet says 4 months delivery time.


----------



## yellowv (May 5, 2013)

I still keep debating this.


----------



## timbucktu123 (May 5, 2013)

yellowv said:


> I still keep debating this.



do ittttttt.

just so you can post pictures and i can drool over them


----------



## Hollowway (May 5, 2013)

Ok, so where can I find info on the 8 string prices? Is that up anywhere yet?


----------



## lawizeg (May 5, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Ok, so where can I find info on the 8 string prices? Is that up anywhere yet?



The prices for all the production models have been updated and are on the strandberg site 

Fairly certain it's $2599 USD off the top of my head.


----------



## Black Mamba (May 5, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Ok, so where can I find info on the 8 string prices? Is that up anywhere yet?


----------



## yellowv (May 5, 2013)

timbucktu123 said:


> do ittttttt.
> 
> just so you can post pictures and i can drool over them



If I do I have to let a couple of EBMMs go. Not sure if I wanna do that.


----------



## Hollowway (May 5, 2013)

Ok, so the Masividalien models are priced the same as the Boden models? I thought they were more? What I'm saying is I can't find info on how much the Mas 8 is. I'm assuming its more than the 6, but I don't know if its $200 or no.

EDIT: Decided to cut to the chase and emailed Paul.

EDIT #2: Got an email back from Paul. There is no plan to do an 8 string Masividalien. Which is bad for me, good for my bank account.


----------



## Watty (May 5, 2013)

-42- said:


> dat pickguard tho



Per Ola, it's just a really high quality decal...so just take it off if you don't want it....inlays are another story.



Hollowway said:


> Ok, so the Masividalien models are priced the same as the Boden models? I thought they were more? What I'm saying is I can't find info on how much the Mas 8 is. I'm assuming its more than the 6, but I don't know if its $200 or no.
> 
> EDIT: Decided to cut to the chase and emailed Paul.
> 
> EDIT #2: Got an email back from Paul. There is no plan to do an 8 string Masividalien. Which is bad for me, good for my bank account.



When was there indicated to be anything other than a Mas 6? Seems this line-up is what they're going with for at least the rest of this year...


----------



## Hollowway (May 5, 2013)

Watty said:


> Per Ola, it's just a really high quality decal...so just take it off if you don't want it....inlays are another story.
> 
> 
> 
> When was there indicated to be anything other than a Mas 6? Seems this line-up is what they're going with for at least the rest of this year...



I didn't ask about a 7, just the Mas 8. Though, based on what I've seen in the catalog, there's only a Boden 7, 8, not a Mas. Just that Mas 6 model.


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 6, 2013)

Why would there be an 8 string of a guitar strandberg has never made an 8 string of, let alone a player that only uses 6? What are you doing?


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 6, 2013)

I'm sure there will eventually be an 8-string Varberg of some sort, but the Masvidalien is a sig for a guitarist who exclusively plays 6ers.


----------



## Rook (May 6, 2013)

$3k, 4 months.

Painful amounts of want.

So much other stuff to do first.

Nnnnnnfffffffff


----------



## TIBrent (May 6, 2013)

I am counting the days for mine, should be here mid summer.


----------



## The 1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Has anyone gotten their's? or heard anything?


----------



## StevenC (Nov 4, 2013)

The first run hasn't finished yet, but I think they are currently being built.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 4, 2013)

Justin Bailey said:


> Why would there be an 8 string of a guitar strandberg has never made an 8 string of, let alone a player that only uses 6? What are you doing?



Sorry, just saw your question. I wasn't referring specifically to the sig model as much as the shape, which I understand is called a Varberg. I just really like that shape (compared to the regular strandy). It doesn't matter to me whether I get an actual sig or just a regular Varberg. But either way, it's not clear when/if they will get made.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 4, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Sorry, just saw your question. I wasn't referring specifically to the sig model as much as the shape, which I understand is called a Varberg. I just really like that shape (compared to the regular strandy). It doesn't matter to me whether I get an actual sig or just a regular Varberg. But either way, it's not clear when/if they will get made.



I feel as though I've replied to you earlier in this thread or similar about this topic, but...

There is a Varberg 7 in the works at the moment in Sweden and there will be an 8 string eventually. So, as far as a production Varberg 8, it will hopefully come, but it could be a while.


----------



## ola_strandberg (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I saw the first production sample a few weeks ago and am just on my way to pick up the second. I have seen pictures and it looks absolutely amazing, so you have something to look forward to for sure!


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Nov 5, 2013)

I saw this the other day and I personally really like it. Really interesting specs on it too. If you like death metal, check out the Human album by Death. Paul Masvidal was on it, along with Sean Reinert.



SoItGoesRVA said:


> I'm disappointed in myself for missing that. Paul Masvidal is one of my all time favorites



If it makes you feel better, I absolutely LOVE Cynic, and I didn't know about Carbon Based Anatomy for 2 ....ing years. I still have no idea what happened.


----------



## eugeneelgr (Jan 27, 2014)

Its so sad that its not available with a full 24 fret fretboard...Even with a made to measure varberg..Just got confirmation from ola himself


----------



## Matthew (Jan 27, 2014)

eugeneelgr said:


> Its so sad that its not available with a full 24 fret fretboard...Even with a made to measure varberg..Just got confirmation from ola himself



It took me a moment to realize what you meant, but even though it's aesthetically pleasing the 2 string 24th fret thing is a bummer. 

Signature guitar is signature guitar, and all.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, it's 3 strings, and you miss out on 4 notes. I can't really think of any times I've used those notes on those frets, but I guess if you want to use it for tapping...


----------



## Bucks (Jan 27, 2014)

with this sig model, does that mean we will no longer see masvidal playing live with his godly swirly GM4T.

Though to be fair he hasn't played this one live for years, apparently it was used all over all the new recordings though.







The strandberg looks pretty cool.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 27, 2014)

He used that Steinberger on the first DTA tour, but hasn't used it live much otherwise as far as I've seen. He was using a ZT3 most of the rest of the time.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy shit that thing looks amazing


And definitely prepare your ears for multiple orgasms and check out some Cynic


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jan 28, 2014)

I like that guitar!


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jan 28, 2014)

Any news about the trem system on these?


----------



## eugeneelgr (Jan 30, 2014)

MStriewski said:


> It took me a moment to realize what you meant, but even though it's aesthetically pleasing the 2 string 24th fret thing is a bummer.
> 
> Signature guitar is signature guitar, and all.



Unfortunately this extends to the made to measure varbergs as well. Ie if you order a varberg it will all have this "partial fretboard".

Got neg rep for bumping this thread  Just wanted to share this info that i just got from Ola himself in case people who were thinking of getting made to measure varbergs were wondering if there was the option of a full 24 fret fretboard..Some guys are just so quick to judge sigh.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone else think that mahogany back looks suspiciously like Ash? 
Man do these look good, really itching for a .strandberg* now...


----------



## eugeneelgr (Jan 30, 2014)

You're welcome. The boden shape is starting to grow on me over the varberg..


----------

